
Leadership Lab: The Craft of Writing Effectively (2014) - alextheparrot
https://youtu.be/vtIzMaLkCaM
======
alextheparrot
A couple people thought this video could warrant its own discussion thread
when I posted it in a comment [0]

We often use writing as a tool to think, which is useful as it helps
facilitate incrementally forming thoughts. However, we also use writing as a
tool communication. The main message of this video is effectively "Don't
expect your readers to care about the writing you used to think!". Then, the
lecturer teaches us different ways writers who wrote for thought can re-orient
their writing for be best received by readers.

In terms of differences, writing for thought usually is incremental and
explores a problem space. On the other hand, writing for communication usually
seeks to expose and then resolve gaps in a mindset. One is converging the
whole way, the other needs to diverge before converging. Effectively, making
the reader care.

The lecturer also explains how important words can be, insofar as they show
you as part of an 'in' or an 'out' group. To be an academic and have your work
received well by other academics, you need to communicate like an academic,
written communication is no exception.

The video isn't short, but well worth your time.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23912252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23912252)

